# Shell Vacations Club Switching to Interval International from RCI



## Rumpled (Aug 23, 2011)

Just saw this on the SVC website while browsing for ideas for next year
Here's the lead paragraph
We have some very exciting news to share! We are always evaluating ways to enhance your benefits and services to ensure that you are enjoying the quality and value you have come to expect from Shell Vacations Club.  As you know, RCI®  has served Shell Vacations Club for over a decade. After an extensive review of Interval International’s capabilities, we made the decision to have Interval International be the Exchange provider to Shell Vacations Club beginning January 2, 2012. This difficult decision was based on a number of compelling factors.

Followed by some FAQ's that don't really spell out all the details.
My first concern was $ changes - it says no change in Club fee.

We're SVC points owners and have only used Shell properties.

Anyone care to discuss the pros and cons of this switch?


----------



## chellej (Aug 23, 2011)

There is another thread going under the other systems section....come on over


----------



## Rumpled (Aug 23, 2011)

Saw the other thread just after I posted - mods merge? or close one of them?


----------

